# To The Beach



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Quickcast - Indialantic, FL 

Sunday HI:70 
Sunday Night LO:49 
Monday HI:79  
Monday Night LO:59
Tuesday HI:79  

To the beach this AM. Post's to follow when
I return.

T<---->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Was a bit cold this am 43 at 7 am.
Surf semi choppy 2 to 3 at 1st light. Then about 9 am the wind kicked in and I was out of there. 6 Pompano all under sized  

T<----->LINES
Kozlow


----------

